# Peter Andre



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a lover of trash TV, its official. However, I suddenly became very interested in the recent episode of Peter Andre's ITV2 show when it showed him visiting an Italian coffee shop - it seems Peter Andre is planning on opening a coffee shop with his own signature brand of coffee. Anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It wasn't this one by any chance was it?

It would be a shame of celebrities created their own signature brands of coffee. I think it would undermine the hard work the speciality coffee industry has done to raise the image of coffee.

If it is a supermarket only brand or instant then I have no problem with that


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd never heard of Peter Andre, but I think I've found the episode you're talking about -- http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=154883 starting at about 40:00 into the show, so I watched it.

I am by nature leery of things like celebrity coffee, but at his first coffee bar visit I was sort of encouraged.

At the first visit he said he was aiming for coffee that's inherently sweet enough not to need sugar. Bravo! Back home in the USA the big chains focus on massive, sweet milk drinks and tend to see espresso as, essentially, the bitter stuff you add to balance out the sweetness of the milk and whatever flavour of sugar syrup they're pushing this month. So if he can get some popular traction for the idea of espresso being not merely drinkable but delicious in itself, I'm on his side.

I also like to chase my espresso with really well-chilled carbonated water, so I was happy he seemed on board with that as well.

During visit number two it became clear to me - admittedly belatedly - that he really was not operating from a terribly deep well of experience with specialty coffee.

At the final visit, where in apparent contradiction to visit number one he declared a declared a caramelized-sugar cappuccino "the way to do it" before he had even tasted it (and "innovative" and "this is more like it" afterwards), I have to say that I lost my optimism.

Should he open an outlet in my town I will of course pay it a visit and judge it on its merits. But it's hard to feel encouraged.

Just my tuppence worth of course.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn - no, the Costa flat white launch is not the one I am referring to!!!

ChiarasDad - I, too, thought it funny when Peter Andre declared "that's the way to make a cappuccino" and then the barista very clearly made a flat white!! Have you really never heard of Peter Andre?

I'm sure if Peter Andre does open a coffee shop, much publicity will precede its opening.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope, never heard of the fellow. (Even in America I take pleasure in recognising fewer and fewer of the names on the covers of the celebrity-watcher magazines as the years go on, so it's really just the kind of person I am, nothing specific to him.)


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

OH YEAh! Think I hit the spot.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

You have to hope his taste in coffee is better than his taste in women otherwise thats gonna be one nasty pull


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife follows celebrity which encourages me to feel the opposite









I applaud them if they bring attention to good causes, but they are just people after all. I don't think there is enough recognition to the people in society who make our lives easier or safer. *Steps down off soap box*


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a cappucino in Costa Bognor Regis over the w/end and it was crap.


----------



## Hooky (Jul 5, 2010)

Unlucky! I find they're usually much more to my taste than, say, $tarbucks, Coffee Nerd, or Pret a Mongrel to name but 3 

As for Peter Andre, he comes across better than Katie Price but then so did Stalin.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hooky - you like Costa!! Have you tried their coffee beans?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, hopefully his coffee will taste better than the sh£t that usually comes out of his mouth!!!


----------

